# Free snow training opportunity in Chicago this June



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all,
I wanted to make sure you all were aware of an opportunity through SIMA to receive $500 cash and a full free registration to our 14th Annual Snow & Ice Symposium this June. We created the Big Shots competition specifically with folks at plowsite in mind, as a way to hopefully send one of you to the Symposium for free who otherwise would not or could not attend due to cost.

All you have to do is take a photo of you, your crew, your dog, etc. with a Snow Business magazine in it (if you don't have a copy email me at [email protected] and we'll mail you one), and submit it here: http://goplow.com/bigshots-contest/

Once you submit it, we will put your photo up (upon approval, keep it clean lol!), and you will be part of the competition...people can rate and comment on photos, and a winner will be chosen based on popularity/votes and by creativity, humor etc.

Right now we have a whopping 1 entry, so your odds of winning right now would be 1 in 2...we hope to get some interest, as we think this is a great opportunity for someone to attend the show and make cost a non-issue for them. I know that if you plow snow and you come to our show, you will get some quality information and see some great equipment on the trade show floor.

Sincerely,
Brian K. Birch
Assistant Executive Director
[email protected]


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Was just thinking the other day about signing up... Cost from Albany is about $500 per guy...


----------

